# help n advise needed



## sunnyray (Jan 26, 2004)

hi to all expert here i need some help n advise pls help me thks.
i've make up my mind to TC my GA16DE but i would like to customs make by DIY so i need some advise from expert here for the piping for the intercooler.
wat's the material of the pipe should i use?can i use aluminium pipe or do i need to get the cast iron pipe?or stainless pipe?
wat abt the down pipe from the turbo to the exhuast,wat material should i get for tat?i believe it should b cast iron as it's more hot air then the intercooler.
thanks for all the reply n advise in advance here


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

sunnyray said:


> hi to all expert here i need some help n advise pls help me thks.
> i've make up my mind to TC my GA16DE but i would like to customs make by DIY so i need some advise from expert here for the piping for the intercooler.
> wat's the material of the pipe should i use?can i use aluminium pipe or do i need to get the cast iron pipe?or stainless pipe?
> wat abt the down pipe from the turbo to the exhuast,wat material should i get for tat?i believe it should b cast iron as it's more hot air then the intercooler.
> thanks for all the reply n advise in advance here



use stainless steel piping...some use aluminum, due to its heat dissapation, but i dunno about all of that.

i have a stainless steel downpipe as well, but it doesnt HAVE to be stainless...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

it can be a paper snow cone... but generally you want to use steel there.


----------



## sunnyray (Jan 26, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> use stainless steel piping...some use aluminum, due to its heat dissapation, but i dunno about all of that.
> 
> i have a stainless steel downpipe as well, but it doesnt HAVE to be stainless...


bro do u mean the down pipe can use stainless steel?it won't have any problem?


----------



## sunnyray (Jan 26, 2004)

James said:


> it can be a paper snow cone... but generally you want to use steel there.


sori bro wat's a paper snow cone?i'm not really a expert but just want to try out doing it by myself


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

sunnyray said:


> sori bro wat's a paper snow cone?i'm not really a expert but just want to try out doing it by myself


haha. he was being lackadaisical (haha ive been wanting to use that word all day!)
basically, hes saying you can use either a mild (preferably coated) steel, or if you have the money, get it in stainless, it'll last longer and look VERY nice when you polish it


----------



## sunnyray (Jan 26, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> use stainless steel piping...some use aluminum, due to its heat dissapation, but i dunno about all of that.
> 
> i have a stainless steel downpipe as well, but it doesnt HAVE to be stainless...


by the way if i get this piping will it works?it's a hks intercooler piping will it works if it work i only have to think of the turbo to the intercooler piping now


----------



## sunnyray (Jan 26, 2004)

James said:


> it can be a paper snow cone... but generally you want to use steel there.


by the way if i get this piping will it works?it's a hks intercooler piping will it works if it work i only have to think of the turbo to the intercooler piping now


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

search the board here. there are no HKS parts like that that will even work on a b14.

you can use mild steel.

if you don't buy a hotshot kit, the whole kit is going to be custom work...........there are no prefabbed parts except for the intercooler, manifold, and turbo. that's it. ic pipin and everything else iwll have to be custom.


----------



## sunnyray (Jan 26, 2004)

Jasper said:


> haha. he was being lackadaisical (haha ive been wanting to use that word all day!)
> basically, hes saying you can use either a mild (preferably coated) steel, or if you have the money, get it in stainless, it'll last longer and look VERY nice when you polish it


oh ok thks thks bro got it,no i'm not rich tat's why i DIY cos in singapore just to fabricate a turbo manifold itself already cost me SGD1500


----------



## sunnyray (Jan 26, 2004)

chimmike said:


> search the board here. there are no HKS parts like that that will even work on a b14.
> 
> you can use mild steel.
> 
> if you don't buy a hotshot kit, the whole kit is going to be custom work...........there are no prefabbed parts except for the intercooler, manifold, and turbo. that's it. ic pipin and everything else iwll have to be custom.


ok thks bro for u'r reply.ya i'm going to custom make all the piping anyway i'm not driving a B14,i'm driving a nissan R10 which is call a presea driven by a GA16DE engine.thks for the help now will get sometime to search for the mild steel.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

mild steel is also called aluminized steel. it's the cheapest.


----------



## sunnyray (Jan 26, 2004)

chimmike said:


> mild steel is also called aluminized steel. it's the cheapest.


ok got it,it's not those which is shiny rite?


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

sunnyray said:


> ok got it,it's not those which is shiny rite?



no


----------



## sunnyray (Jan 26, 2004)

Jasper said:


> no


ok thks i noe wat to get now


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

I used mild steel for all my plumbing, this includes manifold, down pipe, and intercooler plumbing. The manifold and down pipe will oxidize unless coated with a ceramic or high temp coating. The oxidation will be cosmetically unappealing, but should not effect the functionality....this is the most cost effective way to go. Stainless is nice but generally expensive when compared to mild steel. Aluminum IC plumbing is nice, but aluminum is more difficult to weld unless you have the proper equipment. 
-dave


----------



## sunnyray (Jan 26, 2004)

dave_f said:


> I used mild steel for all my plumbing, this includes manifold, down pipe, and intercooler plumbing. The manifold and down pipe will oxidize unless coated with a ceramic or high temp coating. The oxidation will be cosmetically unappealing, but should not effect the functionality....this is the most cost effective way to go. Stainless is nice but generally expensive when compared to mild steel. Aluminum IC plumbing is nice, but aluminum is more difficult to weld unless you have the proper equipment.
> -dave


ok thks for the advise but one qns if i were to use mild steel as the manifold dun it b too hot tat it will break?


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

sunnyray said:


> ok thks for the advise but one qns if i were to use mild steel as the manifold dun it b too hot tat it will break?


I built my manifold out of mild steel schedule 40 weld els and I have 10,000 miles on it so far without any cracks... and I have seen it glow red.
-dave


----------



## sunnyray (Jan 26, 2004)

dave_f said:


> I built my manifold out of mild steel schedule 40 weld els and I have 10,000 miles on it so far without any cracks... and I have seen it glow red.
> -dave


ok thks bro i will try it out


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sunnyray, i highly suggest you don't make the manifold yourself. You know little to nothing about flow and absolutely nothing about materials. Find a good shop around you and have them make you a turbo manifold.

it won't be cheap, but if it's to be done right, you have to spend money.


----------



## sunnyray (Jan 26, 2004)

chimmike said:


> sunnyray, i highly suggest you don't make the manifold yourself. You know little to nothing about flow and absolutely nothing about materials. Find a good shop around you and have them make you a turbo manifold.
> 
> it won't be cheap, but if it's to be done right, you have to spend money.


thks for the advise i find it abit too expensive in singapore to do a manifold cos i did ask around for the piping itself only will cost me 2k sing dolor.


----------

